# Toronto's Smallest House



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The smallest house in Toronto.........only 300 square feet, but nicely designed and decorated.

There is a bit of history to the house as well. One owner had a website which drew a lot of curious visitors. I am thinking they probably could have made some money to help pay for the house.

Here is a link to when it was up for sale in 2007, for $173,000.

In hindsight.........it probably was a bargain.

http://www.citynews.ca/2007/12/19/torontos-smallest-house-up-for-sale/

Today, the house looks like this..........from it's website.

http://www.thelittlehouse.ca/

Here is another small house in Toronto, which I believe we talked about on another thread.

Apparently it sold..........for $165,000. Their asking price was $229,000.

Not a bad purchase, I would think............Affordable for a city like Toronto.

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/09/11/tiny-toronto-house_n_3908797.html

Any tiny or unusual homes in your city/area.......?

I see that it is gaining popularity in Vancouver to build small cottages in backyards, for office or kid space.

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/11/16/vancouver-real-estate-backyard_n_4264665.html

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/10/03/vancouver-laneway-houses-prices_n_4040347.html


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Not as small as those above, but I recall, circa 1977, looking (with my first wife) at a tiny house on Glen Manor Dr. in Toronto....(not far, IIRC, from where Gordon Sinclair lived).........the area was then, and I imagine still is, expensive, but this place, on a minute triangular lot, was, (albeit not 'cheap'), 'affordable'.

It was like walking around an exquisite doll's house and we empathized with Alice (in Wonderland) after consuming the "EAT ME" cake.

We purchased elsewhere in the Beach.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

There have been a few tiny homes where I have lived,.........a friend bought a 1 bedroom home when they first got married. 

My niece is an executive who opens new stores for a big company, so she rents everywhere she goes.

Her last place was a tiny, but well appointed cottage right on the beach. It was quite beautiful and relaxing and cost her about $800 a month.

Roll home after a long day..........sip a beer while BBQ on the front deck, listening to the waves wash in..........hot tub after dinner

I could get used to that.

But.................then there is winter.

Best go to Vancouver for those dreams, I guess.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Anybody know someone who lives in a unique home of any kind?

An old lighthouse..........converted farm barn.........commercial rooftop..........tiny home............tree fort ?


----------



## MorningCoffee (May 8, 2013)

sags said:


> Anybody know someone who lives in a unique home of any kind?
> 
> An old lighthouse..........converted farm barn.........commercial rooftop..........tiny home............tree fort ?


Not tiny but I've always loved the idea of buying an old church, in the countryside or a small village, and making it into our home.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

sags said:


> Anybody know someone who lives in a unique home of any kind?
> 
> ............tree fort ?


Some may know about the "egg-shaped tree house" called the Hemloft in the forest somewhere near Whistler Mtn. BC. It caused quite a stir among architects http://www.ecohome.net/news/latest/treehouse-near-whistler-bc-became-global-sensation
turns out, the builder used building scraps from the tear-downs in west van to build this lil gem - then, he finally torn it down and sold the scraps on Craigslist. cool stuff
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...w-hes-giving-away-the-pieces/article11108523/

When I was in Ecuador, I spent a few nights in an exotic "tree-hotel" in the Cloud forest about 2 hrs from Quito. I highly recommend it to anyone travelling there - tons of hummingbird and other bird species, amazing orchids for those who like plant species - probably one of the most beautiful places that I've been to! http://www.bellavistacloudforest.com/#/rooms-in-the-dome/4573978864


----------

